# How acurate is a Whisker Biscuit?



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=1779047


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*100+ Yards ?*



Huntnjerms said:


> Is a whisker biscuit good for acuracy out to 100+ yards for 3-d? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

*100 + yards...*

Go for it! If you miss at that range can you blame it on the rest?

3L:darkbeer:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

They're pretty accurate. I've robin hooded at 40 yards using one. BUT 100+ YARDS??? Long shots like that take an excellent follow through and a WB would make that even more critical. Go ahead and try, but after you lose or break a dozen arrows you'll have wasted enough money to buy a dropaway!!!


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

The WB is designed to be the ultimate hunting rest which i think it is.
I also think there are more tunable rests on the market for 3-D shooters.
Most hunters in are area use the WB and they hold tight groups,the only complaint around here is...........well good luck getting them to shoot bullet holes through paper.1 out of 10 maybe.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

I shoot cardboard boxes at 100yards using rubber blunt-tipped arrows. Its a long shot with conciderable holdover to make it happen, but once I got the range down I saw about 8-12" groups @100yards.

Its fun to watch the arc of the arrow as it flys.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## mo_hunter (Sep 27, 2003)

bird said:


> The WB is designed to be the ultimate hunting rest which i think it is.
> I also think there are more tunable rests on the market for 3-D shooters.
> Most hunters in are area use the WB and they hold tight groups,the only complaint around here is...........well good luck getting them to shoot bullet holes through paper.1 out of 10 maybe.


I quess I'm the 1 out of 10.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

A good test is to see how many top shooters use them. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The WB is only good out to *90* yards


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*How is that?*



Kstigall said:


> The WB is only good out to *90* yards


 

Why just 90


----------



## mo_hunter (Sep 27, 2003)

pblawler said:


> A good test is to see how many top shooters use them. :wink:


or how many top shooters use a drop away :wink:


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I agree completely with Kstigall. 90 is a good limit. Beyond that, your groups go right in the toilet.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I think I once read a post indicting they were godd to 92 yds.1 ft. 3 in.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dave Nowlin said:


> I think I once read a post indicting they were godd to 92 yds.1 ft. 3 in.
> Dave Nowlin


I think I read that post once myself.......


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Jim Despart shot a perfect vegas round with one installed just to see if it could be done.
I can think of 20 better rests for 3d and target but none better (IMHO) for hunting.

Good luck with the 100yd shooting!


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

bird said:


> ........well good luck getting them to shoot bullet holes through paper.1 out of 10 maybe.


What shop do you go to? They seem to have better luck in Northern Virginia with that rest, like 9.9 out of 10 maybe; must be the water.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Guess I'll stick with the DZ until the 3-d shoots get more hunting oriented, and hunting season gets closer. Thanks for the input!!! :thumbs_up 

Bye the way are 100 yd shots uncommon? I can think of 3 3-d shoots last year that had one in my area.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*WB B2 great 4 hunting and 3~D! 100yards?*

I along with several friends have set up WB for hunting bows, which they also use for 3~D's! In the Hunter class your shots shouldn't be over 35yards right? I have had great groups with the Biscuit out to 40 yards. 

Funny, my friends and I got great paper tuning! 1 out of 10? Yea right? 

100 yards Bet the Bowtech BlackKnight would smoke it! If you can see it LOL!
Good luck!!:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## nwsoftball (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess I'm 1 of the 9 of 10. Bullet holes at 20 yards. My hunting setup is my 3-D setup.


----------



## speedbow20 (Feb 7, 2006)

Every bisquit I put on is basically Eye balled on, if I don`t get a bullet hole the first shot, I usually get one by the 3rd shot. Now thats 3 out of 10.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been using a biscuit for a few months now. i do find it very quiet and quite accurate. the only thing i really dont like are the black and brown marks it leaves on my custom crested white arrows. GRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> I along with several friends have set up WB for hunting bows, which they also use for 3~D's! In the Hunter class your shots shouldn't be over 35yards right? I have had great groups with the Biscuit out to 40 yards.
> 
> Funny, my friends and I got great paper tuning! 1 out of 10? Yea right?
> 
> ...


I shoot bowhunter freestyle, and shot's out to only 35yds wouldn't be any fun. I didn't even have a hunting shot under that last year. Have shot 3-d shoots with guys that take the looong shots with recurves and and hunter class type setups. :wink:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*IBO Shoots*

IBO maximum distance of any target is 50 yrds. My friends and I have shot the biscuit since they came out, we all shoot them very well. 100 yards is almost ******ed long for a bow shot although it would be fun. On shoot I go to has a shot across a small creek(pronounced Crik) off a bluff. It is anywhere from 70-100 yards depending on the rangemasters orneryness that day. We have all hit the target at some point and time with our whisker biscuits. The only problem I have ever had was moisture on a dog cold day, but a little silicone spray solves that problem. I see advantage of shooting the drop away rests but my biscuit is accurate enough for me tears bullet holes in paper. And if you want a challenge move that 100 yrd target to 40 and shoot it while lying on your back. I would like to see a DA shooter do that.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I've shot on my back a couple times with a tm hunter style rest. I used a rope release at the time, and there was just enough pressure to hold it on...sometimes :wink:


----------



## boots (Mar 16, 2006)

*w.b. 100yds*

nothing personal,but what are u shooting at 100yards. are u serious?


----------



## turner360 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Accurate Very*

I DONT KNOW IF I WOULD SHOOT IT AT 100 YDS? MAYBE:wink:


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Dead serious, the western classic in redding CA (triple leg of something) has a 103 or 105 yd slightly downhill shot at a 10-15 ft tall big foot. They have guys with a ladder to pull your arrows. There's another shoot before that, it's a warm up for the redding shoot that has a hundred yard shot as well. It's fun. do you mess up some arrows, yes. Does it make you concentrate more, yes. Does it make you work on your form more, and show your mistakes more, absolutely. Is it a practical hunting shot ABSOLUTELY NOT. Is it excellent practice You bet!! :nixon:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I used to shoot my Reflex Prowler with a WB at 70 all the time. Got pretty good at it, too, and even took a few 100 yard shots just for the heck of it. The 100's are tough, man. Real tough! Mother nature has to be on your side at that range. A slight breeze makes quite a difference at that range. A few feet of difference.  

That poor bow hasn't been shot in a while, maybe I'll have fun with it tomorrow!:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*You shoot a Hoyt spend an extra 45$ and give it a try?*



Huntnjerms said:


> I shoot bowhunter freestyle, and shot's out to only 35yds wouldn't be any fun. I didn't even have a hunting shot under that last year. Have shot 3-d shoots with guys that take the looong shots with recurves and and hunter class type setups. :wink:



Sounds like you want a challenge? Give it a try, its just 45$, you can allways sell it on AT or eBay! LOL!

I'm from VA where I hunt it is hard to see past 40 yards. Unless I'm hunting in the coner of a field. 

Guess it's a deep woods readheck thang?:darkbeer: :RockOn: :RockOn:  :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: ukey:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

I know of a rest you can shoot off your back and still get 100% vane clearance next ATA you will all see it and it will make the wiz biz obsolete ..as well as a few fall aways ..


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

sean said:


> I know of a rest you can shoot off your back and still get 100% vane clearance next ATA you will all see it and it will make the wiz biz obsolete ..as well as a few fall aways ..


Are you talking about that magnetic rest that "floats" the arrow?


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

nwsoftball said:


> I guess I'm 1 of the 9 of 10. Bullet holes at 20 yards. My hunting setup is my 3-D setup.



Try it at 5-10 feet,
Most arrows stable themselves by 20yrds even those shot by un-tuned bows.
Most of are tuning trouble has come from bows with hard cams shooting narrow shafts with to much gap in the bisquit.
I love the WB and shoot bullet holes at any distance.


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> The WB is only good out to *90* yards


I agree. My arrows drop to fast past 90yrds so I don't chance it.:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wb*

the WB is a nice rest in that its toatl containment, but for super ong shots and to be super accurate at the 100yd range i would go with a different style just due to the fact that the tinyest break in form during the release can throw the arrow all over the palce due to contacting the rest for the full arrow legnth. the drop in speed with the biscuit might not be what you want in a long range 3-d set up. thats just my view of this i have a biscuit on my BK2 and i shoot out to 50-60yds. even thought it has a very short brace hight which i know hurts my accuracy a bit the biscuit hurts me even more and i have usend other rests with this bow like the ripcord off my switchback and it makes a diffrence, but this is just a fun bow not a 3-d or hunting set up.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hmm*



sean said:


> I know of a rest you can shoot off your back and still get 100% vane clearance next ATA you will all see it and it will make the wiz biz obsolete ..as well as a few fall aways ..


Why the suspense...tell us now so we can start saving our pennies...


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

*rest*

mabye it will be like the rest with the magnets in it to hold the arrow suspended in place this maybe a good choice for that super long range and no contact of any sort except while drawing the bow then 3 magnets hold the arrow in place. im not sure on the actual name of it but it looked really new in one of the archery mags i have.


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

pblawler said:


> A good test is to see how many top shooters use them. :wink:


or the # of quality game taken with it.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Air Rest...Air Ride...Air Something*



StevieJAngler said:


> mabye it will be like the rest with the magnets in it to hold the arrow suspended in place this maybe a good choice for that super long range and no contact of any sort except while drawing the bow then 3 magnets hold the arrow in place. im not sure on the actual name of it but it looked really new in one of the archery mags i have.



It was a big item at the ATA show. It uses magnets to levitate the arrow...but there is a catch. You have to use special inserts with a magnet on the back of them. They add about two grains to the insert. Not bad but they cost like $18 for 6 of them. I could be wrong on that but I found them on the internet and read up on their site. Very cool but not for the $150 price tag. I will wait. Just wish I could remember the name. :embara: ukey: :secret:


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Magnetic Rest...........*

There was a thread on them a few months ago. As I recall it takes some time for the arrow to "settle" when it's "floating."


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Air-rest!!!!*

http://www.air-rest.com/home.htm Not sure if i did that right.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Huntnjerms said:


> Are you talking about that magnetic rest that "floats" the arrow?




NO its something so cool I cant even describe it and do it justice .... Il just have to save my told ya so's for next year or until I get mine..


----------



## DougB (Feb 6, 2006)

*wb*

I just took my biscuit off of my Outback mostly because of the fletching wear, its really hard on them if you shoot alot. Shot good groups but had same results w/ tuning- 1 to 2 bulletholes out of 10. How can you tell what's going on. Great containment but I don't want to re-fletch my arrows twice a year- I say Drop-away.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

DougB said:


> I just took my biscuit off of my Outback mostly because of the fletching wear, its really hard on them if you shoot alot. Shot good groups but had same results w/ tuning- 1 to 2 bulletholes out of 10. How can you tell what's going on. Great containment but I don't want to re-fletch my arrows twice a year- I say Drop-away.


Once again, I guess I'm just lucky, but I have never had the WB rip, or tear off one of my vanes? How can this be?


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Air-Rest*

Here is the Air-Rest Website. Sounds very cool and would be great for 3d or League shooting because everyone would want to look at your cool new toy. It is pricey and I don't know if I would want to wait for it to settle in on a hunting situation. Still a very cool looking idea. 
Double Take Archery,LLC 
www.Air-Rest.com :shade:


----------



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

im wondering how much speed you lose with a WB if any?


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

sean said:


> NO its something so cool I cant even describe it and do it justice .... Il just have to save my told ya so's for next year or until I get mine..


Wow well maybe you could draw us a picture since the words elude you...


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think where alot of that wear comes from is the fibers getting "woven" into the others. I always look at my buscuit before I shoot and if I see a fiber/s that are not perpendicular to the shaft I use a nock to comb them back. If I have one in particular that keeps giving me fits I will trim it off with fingernail clippers. 

I really like Duravanes but I kept having them warp on me so I switched to Blazers. Since I've noticed this problem and taken preventative measures I've switched back to Duravanes and haven't had a single rippled vane.

HTH
~J

Edit: I shoot alot. Usually every night with 40-60 arrows per night....sometimes more on weekends.



DougB said:


> I just took my biscuit off of my Outback mostly because of the fletching wear, its really hard on them if you shoot alot. Shot good groups but had same results w/ tuning- 1 to 2 bulletholes out of 10. How can you tell what's going on. Great containment but I don't want to re-fletch my arrows twice a year- I say Drop-away.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Floating arrowrest?*

The rest is a Air-Rest from DoubleTake Archery www.Air-Rest.com 
(210)722-3484


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> Wow well maybe you could draw us a picture since the words elude you...



as far as I know the patents are all taken care of but I wont disclose the workings of or the specific mode of operation but lets say that theres no magnets no whiskers .. there is full capture and total vane clearance I'm pumped this thing will be the standard by which all others will be measured ..


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

sean said:


> as far as I know the patents are all taken care of but I wont disclose the workings of or the specific mode of operation but lets say that theres no magnets no whiskers .. there is full capture and total vane clearance I'm pumped this thing will be the standard by which all others will be measured ..


I'll be up in your neck of the woods end of next month think I can sneek a peek????:wink:


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think we're getting smoke blown up "you know where"  




sean said:


> as far as I know the patents are all taken care of but I wont disclose the workings of or the specific mode of operation but lets say that theres no magnets no whiskers .. there is full capture and total vane clearance I'm pumped this thing will be the standard by which all others will be measured ..


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Jmills224 said:


> I think we're getting smoke blown up "you know where"






no smoke bud you will see , maybe sooner than I thought


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Huntnjerms said:


> There was a thread on them a few months ago. As I recall it takes some time for the arrow to "settle" when it's "floating."


I read the same thing.It said there is some settling time for the arrow .That is something else to think about once at full draw,and once I'm at full draw I have enough to think about:wink: .

Brandon


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*I think it is pretty accurate*

Group was shot at 40 yds, trying some lighter arrows, they hit a little high.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

sean said:


> no smoke bud you will see , maybe sooner than I thought


Who is making this wonder rest??? Is it a new company??? Don't just leave us out to dry here!!!!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Huntnjerms said:


> Who is making this wonder rest??? Is it a new company??? Don't just leave us out to dry here!!!!



yes its a company with a stellar reputation and many years in the biz I am not at liberty to disclose the manufacturers name at this time ..


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Wisker bisket*

I like them, but the vanes on my arrows do not, so its gonna be retired soon.


----------

